# Adjustment Code CO-237



## rreyes1423

Our practice has recently see an ajustment code CO-237 on our Medicare EOBs for claims in 2015. When I researched this code the only information I can find is a E-Rx program penalty. The adjustment amount is 1% of the allowable but per our practice manager we are actively participatinig in E-prescribing. All the information I can find is from starting 2012 even when I contacted Medicare, the CSR didnt even know what it was for. 

Anyone have information for the 2015 and this adjustment code?


----------



## Cynthia Hughes

There is a 1% penalty for not having demonstrated meaningful use of EHR. I don't think the CO-237 is limited to the e-Rx program. You may want to see if a remark code provides further information (eg, N700).


----------



## JENNIFERNMA

Yes it is for not meeting the criteria for Meaningful Use. You should have received a letter in the mail from Medicare explaining that it was going to occur in 2015


----------



## rsvirdi5

Hi there,
I am facing the same issue but we were using e-prescriptions back in 2012. But we do not have EMR, we are using paper charts only. I am confused too!!


----------



## JENNIFERNMA

You need to be using EHR and meet the other criteria in order to avoid the penalty


----------



## JesseL

our dermatology practice has not receive any deduction aside from the 2% reduction.  How does CMS know if we are meeting the EHR meaningful use criteria? We use edermsystems as EHR and is also meaningful use certified.. do they report to cms?


----------



## mhstrauss

JesseL said:


> our dermatology practice has not receive any deduction aside from the 2% reduction.  How does CMS know if we are meeting the EHR meaningful use criteria? We use edermsystems as EHR and is also meaningful use certified.. do they report to cms?



CMS finds out that you are meeting MU criteria, based on the attestation your office must submit every year. If you have not attested, I guess it is possible that your EHR vendor may have done it for you ?? I'm not sure if some offer that option. But we had to attest for all of our providers ourselves...usually done as soon as the reporting period ends.


----------



## JesseL

I checked with ederm and they don't attest for you.  We never attest ourselves and have not received any penalty..  Even if we do attest we only met 13 of the  15 cores, the security thing and the cqm.. not sure how to meet the security part and we're derm so i don't know how we would meet the cqm criteria...

Tried calling medicare too after being rotating to different phone numbers, going in circles, still no one that can answer why we haven't gotten any penalty so a lot of time wasted..


----------

